# ABS system problems



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a 98 K1500 Z71, having trouble with a ABS brakes going off everytime I come to a stop, occasionally I dont even have to push on the brake just turn a corner and they go off. The brake light or the ABS light on the dash dont light up. I have taken the speed sensors off front axles cleaned then and sanded the rust off where they mount and still the same problem. Any ideas ? The Haynes manual doesnt say much about them and what i find online so far doesnt help much either. There really should be a book that gives step by step troubleshooting instructions ( test this, if that works then test this, if that doesnt work then thats bad, etc etc ) Frustrated. Also, in the world of OBD scan tools, I know what ABS stands for ( brakes ) but no idea what SRS stands for, can anyone tell me. Thanks.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

supplementary restraint system
antilock brake system
You need a code reader that will read ABS/brake codes. Fortunately, for 98 it's OBD2 system. Harbor Freight has one for around $120, you can buy it, use it and return it, though it comes handy.
Honestly, I'd start with flushing brake fluid. To purge ABS actuators after flush, go to secluded street, accelerate to about 50 and slam on brakes with both feet to halt. Repeat 5-6 times. That purges air out of ABS block on older cars. 
You can go here:
http://workshop-manuals.com/chevrol...rakes_abs_lamp_on/dtcs_c0265/c0201/u1041_set/

and, ignoring annoying donation request, try to figure it out. Manuals are hard to read but they are pro shop ones.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

similar thread here
http://www.pacificp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11579&sid=f88ff947c961e4da4d620d068cf9a2ed


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

ABS is a tough system to work on. Without the ABS light coming on, the system didn't store a code. You probably need a scanner to see what the sensors are doing real-time. 

What makes you say the ABS is coming on just by cornering? How is the tread on the tires? Worn tires will cause loss of traction, which may be interpreted by the system as slip.


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

because i hear that same anoying sound when i havent even touched the brake pedal. I can do a scan but i have to wonder if neither of the warning lights come on if there are any trouble codes.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Pretty common on those year Chevy pickups. If cleaning the sensors don't work usually needs the hub assy. It may be worth paying to have diagnosed, with a good scan tool you can monitor the wheel speeds of each wheel and see which one is dropping out causing the false activation.


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

yup, even though never had a warning light it has stored ABS codes. one of them : right front solenoid circuit malfunction, I dont know what this is or where it is located ? also says Dynamic rear proportioning performance as well as both front speed sensors. OH boy, probably easier to pull the ABS fuse and go without it.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

That is in the hydraulic control unit. Not cheap. Circuit code could be a corroded wire. But most likely internal.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I have that exact same truck with the exact same problem. I just unplugged one of the sensors. The light is on but I can always pull the light bulb out if need be. 

Neither one of my hubs are bad so I don't feel the need to replace them. I haven't cleaned the reluctor rings yet.


----------

